# Rapido 741F 12V fridge fuse



## myfordturner (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a 2004 Rapido 741F and am having a problem with the Thetford fridge when it is on the 12V setting. Whilst we are travelling it is defrosting but works OK when hooked up to 240V or on gas. I think a fuse has blown but cannot find the fuse holder that is mentioned in the manual, the battery separator. I have checked the 20A fuse in the box under the bed and it is intact. The manual also suggests at the back of the control panel above the habitation door. Again nothing in there

Can anyone please direct me to the location of the appropriate fuse which protects this circuit whilst the engine is running.

Many thanks,

Jim Easton


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Thetford Fridge - 12V Operation*

I've e-mailed Jim direct on this one - we've been bouncing it back and forward but Section V (Electricity ) Page 9 of the Rapido handbook shows a nice piccy of a CBE distribution block ( under the fixed bed on a 741F) and Fuse 15 is a 3A Output OUT + D - which comes out as a 12 V supply on the Aux socket at position E on a Red Cable Ref: 12V signal after start up (OUT +D) - I reckon despite the many confusing references in the handbook this is the Thetford fridge 12V control signal. The 12 V supply to the heater is Fuse 6 -a hefty 20A.


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

i have a 2005 986F with the CBE board, its fitted with a Dometic RM7655L fridge .this was working fine when last used at the Lincoln show but today when trying to run on gas the igniter doesn't click or spark 
I have checked the fuse that is under the bed that seems ok, is there a different fuse that controls the igniter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought it was déjà vu when I saw the same post twice  

Have you looked at the back of the fridge through the bottom vent it could be a loose wire, the ignitor will have a 2 wires going into it and 1 coming out if it, it'll likely be rectangular shaped and fastened to the back of the fridge, also check the terminal block to see if that has a loose wire.

This is the parts list, I was hoping to be able to show the ignitor pack, but it's not on there.

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/files/rm7655l.pdf


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I thought it was déjà vu when I saw the same post twice
> 
> Have you looked at the back of the fridge through the bottom vent it could be a loose wire, the ignitor will have a 2 wires going into it and 1 coming out if it, it'll likely be rectangular shaped and fastened to the back of the fridge, also check the terminal block to see if that has a loose wire.
> 
> ...


thanks for reply I have checked the wires all are connected

I got this from another site & have followed the advice given

If its not clicking on gas I would check out the connections from the igniter control (marked with White Arrows ) Just give them a firm pull and they will come out . Check for corrosion or dirt on the pin then check at the sparking end(Red Arrows) make sure there is no dirt or rubbish causing a short circuit. It is possible to adjust the gap for the spark so make sure its not to large other wise you wont get a spark(clicking) 
Also unplug and replug the white muti connector on the igniter unit too make sure theres a good connection. 
You can also test for 12 volts at the connector in the pic.

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/get-attachment.asp?attachmentid=10253


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That pretty much exhaust the options, except I'd Try a multimeter on the input to the igniter if you get 12 volts then you have a break or a dead fuse, if you have 12v the it's either the ignitor pack or the cable, I don't know if the ignitor clicks or the probe.


----------

